# Reverse T3 question



## Savestheday (Jun 18, 2011)

I am currently on Cytomel only (50mcg) for symptoms of hypothyroidism. I also have adrenal fatigue which I am starting to recover from, as well as very low serotonin and estrogen dominance. My latest lab results are:

Free T3: 2.8 (2.3-4.2 pg/ml)
Free T4: .3 (.8-1.8 ng/dl)
Reverse T3: <5 (11-32 ng/dl)
Ratio FT3 to RT3: 56

When I calculate my ratio using 5 for the reverse T3, I get 56. I have read that if you do not have reverse T3 problems then you should be at 20 or above. 56 seems a little high compared to 20 especially since my RT3 was out of range. Can anyone tell me if this is a good ratio, or should I be worried?

Thank you in advance


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Given your high dose of cytomel, your free T3 is really quite low. Is there a particular reason why you are not using any T4 medication?

Really, you should not need to use a calculator on your numbers, nor be concerned about ratios. Reverse T3 is made when the conversion from T4 is very rapid. You have very little T4 for that to happen--and you won't, because if your thyroid is probably no longer making it, and you are not replacing it, but the T3 only.

Dosing is based on TSH and the free T4 and T3 values--in your case, the first two would likely be suppressed due to the high amount of T3 your are taking.


----------

